# General price range for roofing supplies, labor, and services



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

GrumpyInKC said:


> I've been planning on doing my own roof as the garage portion is in really bad shape. For some unknown reason the roof on the house was fairly new when we moved in around 12 years ago, but they did not replace the roof on the attached garage at the same time. To make a long story short I've put it off since it didn't leak, and started saving money. I have also been reading some books to get a better understanding of what is required to do it myself and started gathering tools, equipment and pricing.
> 
> I calculated the supplies at right at 2400 including shingles, underlayment, flashing for eves and rake, vents, ridge caps, nails, dumpster rental and a life-line and harness. I need 19 squares of shingles, and the roof is very simple with a 4/12 slope.
> 
> ...


The estimate for the roof sounds maybe a little high for my area,but everywhere is different.I could do it here for around 5k if everything was as easy as you descibed.Your price for delivery cost from Home Depot is crazy.I usually get a charge for $100 plus a $1 a unit for rooftop delivery


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

$215.00 per square = $4750.00, would be the starting price in my area,
but like Johnk says, prices change from one area to another due to differences in cost of living, etc.

Starting price means, if we do not have to double handle the materials,
theres no wood work to be done,
theres only one existing layer of shingles to be torn off rather than two or three,
having 40 yr shingle installed would cost more than installing a 25 yr shingle,
and a dozen other reasons that could increase the price.

The price you show for delivery is crazy, 
at that price you could pay some one $100.00 bucks a day 'even at 3 days' to carry them up the ladder and save money.
I'm 46 years old this November and I could carry 19 square up to a one story 4/12 in to say the least less than two hours.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Skip the box stores and check with roofing suppliers. There are several here in KC. ABC and Spec come to mind right off. You'll find that the box stores often deal through local distributors anyhow, so you're just adding the box store as a middleman (and often an incompetent one at that). Most any roofing supplier will be able to deliver to you and belt the bundles right up onto your roof for a reasonable fee.


----------



## GrumpyInKC (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I just needed a sanity check and it looks like what everyone is saying is more in line with what I thought.



> I could do it here for around 5k if everything was as easy as you descibed. Your price for delivery cost from Home Depot is crazy.I usually get a charge for $100 plus a $1 a unit for rooftop delivery


I would be happy with that delivery cost, $160 vs $720. 

The roof does look pretty straight forward to me, no hips, valleys, etc. the only "tricky" parts are the flashing around a chimney and the garage roof runs under the eve of the house and only leaves a few inches between the peak of the garage and the soffit in that area.

I should have also mentioned that the house roof, about 13 sqares is 2 layers. He also said he thought they would need to replace one or two sheets of sheething. He thought one for sure (water damage at bottom corner of garage where shingles got broke by a basketball that took a bad bounce off of the rim a couple of years ago). The other he would have on hand incase they needed it. I didn't mention these in my original post as I didn't think either would add more than a couple of hundred to the estimate.


----------



## GrumpyInKC (Oct 2, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Skip the box stores and check with roofing suppliers. There are several here in KC. ABC and Spec come to mind right off. You'll find that the box stores often deal through local distributors anyhow, so you're just adding the box store as a middleman (and often an incompetent one at that). Most any roofing supplier will be able to deliver to you and belt the bundles right up onto your roof for a reasonable fee.


Went by ABC over my lunch hour but they're wholesale only (at least according to their door). I'll try calling Spec and see what they have to say. Know any others?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There are actually dozens of them. Do a Google search for "roof supply kansas city" (or Overland Park, Lees Summit, or wherever) and you'll find a number of them. Make some calls and check prices.

Sometimes wholesalers will deal with contractors only, but some will let you pay cash or check, or open an account with them. You won't get their best price necessarily, because they have to protect their customers that are roofing contractors. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

ABC in my area charges 25 dollars gas only charge for curb side delivery. The most you should pay for rooftop is 85 dollars. What shingle do you want to go with? Gaf Timberline 30 or Tamko 30 or landmark 30 you don't say. I think the estimate is high for kc area. That isn't a prime big money area. 19 square should be around 5 thousand. If you have a chimmey that needs to be flashed that is a additional cost. A roofer would figure 4-7 hours labor there.

Ps have thekctermite give you the names of some roofing contractors he knows for bids.


----------

